# Ejection DVD impossible



## Fadasse (23 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Il m'est impossible d'éjecter mon DVD. Il sort d'à peine 1MM et entre de nouveau dans le lecteur.
J'ai bien sur fais une recherche sur le forum et j'ai essayé le trombone. A mon avis il n'y a pas de bouton sur mon PB G4 1,67GHz.
Je penche pour un problème mécanique. Maintenant que je suis devant le fait accompli, je ne suis plus vraiment objectif, mais il me semble qu'à l'insertion la poussée était un peu plus forte que d'habitude.

Une idée ?
Une astuce ?


----------



## oflorent (24 Novembre 2008)

Apple prévoit ça : 

*Éjection d'un disque lorsque tout a échoué 
Si vous avez essayé toutes les méthodes habituelles d'éjection d'un CD ou d'un DVD du lecteur optique de votre ordinateur sans succès, il existe quelques méthodes manuelles. 

Tout d'abord, quittez toutes les applications qui utilisent des fichiers sur le disque. Puis essayez une des ces méthodes alternatives : 


Choisissez le menu Pomme > Redémarrer et maintenez le bouton ou le trackpad de la souris enfoncé jusqu'à l'éjection du disque. 

Si votre lecteur dispose d'un trou d'éjection d'urgence, mettez l'ordinateur en veille et insérez un long trombone redressé dans ce petit trou (sa position varie en fonction des lecteurs). Appuyez fortement jusqu'à l'éjection du disque. 

Utilisez Open Firmware pour éjecter le disque si toutes les autres méthodes échouent (il se peut que ceci ne marche pas sur tous les ordinateurs). Pour utiliser cette méthode, vous devez démarrer et utiliser brièvement l'ordinateur en utilisant Open Firmware, pas le bureau Mac OS X standard. 

Pour éjecter un disque via Open Firmware : 
Redémarrez l'ordinateur. 
Lorsque vous entendez le son de démarrage, appuyez sur les touches Commande + Option + O + F et maintenez-les enfoncées. (Il y a une Pomme sur la touche Commande.) 
Relâchez les touches lorsque vous voyez un écran blanc où il est inscrit "Bienvenue sur Open Firmware". 
Lors de l'invite, tapez : 
eject cd 

Appuyez sur la touche Retour, puis patientez quelques secondes. Le lecteur de disque devrait éjecter le disque, et "OK" apparaît sur l'écran lorsque l'action est terminée. 
Tapez : 
mac-boot 

Appuyez sur la touche Retour. 

Votre ordinateur démarre normalement et vous retrouvez votre bureau Mac OS X.*


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2008)

ou
methode des cartons
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5096


----------



## Fadasse (29 Novembre 2008)

C'est un miracle 
Vive la méthode "brutale" pour une fois 
Après avoir tenter toutes les solutions proposées mais en vain ... j'ai toqué 3 fois dessus en lui disant de s'éjecter tout en appuyant sur la touche ad hoc ... et il s'est exécuté le vilain ....

C'est à n'y rien comprendre

Ca prouve que c'était bien un problème mécanique

En tout cas, merci pour les propositions

Maintenant je vais me mettre en quête d'un graveur DL de remplacement ...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2008)

ou 
tu signes un contrat avec un editeur de CD  
" voix ejectante "
5&#8364;

et tu fais fortune


----------



## Fadasse (30 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou
> tu signes un contrat avec un editeur de CD
> " voix ejectante "
> 5
> ...


Pas idiot ...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

tu peux même pousser le truc plus loin et faire des produits dérivés

Aide familliale
_Sors de la salle de bain , papa doit se préparer pour aller travailler_

Aide au travail
_sors de la machine  gobelet de café imbuvable_

et de maniere generale

fonder une secte 

( detaxée , un plus)*
-
je prends 45%


----------



## Fadasse (1 Décembre 2008)

Lis bien

Je t'offre 20% pour l'idée de départ
Pour mériter les autres 25%, il va falloir démarcher auprès des éditeurs, téléphoner, te déplacer, t'habiller correctement, parler justement, etc ...
Tu t'occupes de la partie commerciale, moi je fais le reste ... des vocalises tous les matins, de la bière tous les soirs


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2008)

t'as mal compris
je prends 45 %  pour le concept de développement

pour le reste c'est une prestation de service assurée par la personne qui s'en occupera et sera payée pour
c'est ton intérêt, tu serais déchargé de tout un pan rasoir
bien entendu  il est aussi possible de te décharger encore plus en faisant assurer la livraison de bière (au studio et à domicile)
tu pourras alors te consacrer à ce qui importe : ton Art!
( il est également possible de s'occuper de toute l'intendance , les chiffres ca te gonfle , la compta sera assurée ,  le ménage aussi , ce sera assuré etc)

J'ai divers contrats types à dispo

les gens sont malveillants et ne comprennent pas que tout ca c'est pour leur bien
Alala ces artistes


----------



## Fadasse (8 Décembre 2008)

Je crois mon cher, ou plutôt j'en sûr, que nous sommes passés à côté de la fortune ... 
En effet, fort de mon succès inespéré, j'ai remis un disque samedi ... qui est encore bloqué dedans aujourd'hui ... 
J'ai beau répéter l'opération magique en utilisant ma voix la plus persuasive possible, il ne veux décidément rien savoir le bougre
J'ai commandé Leopard, je ne pense pas l'installer avant un bon bout de temps, en tout cas pas avant d'avoir ou résolu le pb ou changer de lecteur


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

sage decision car acheter un OS et s'en voir privé par un lecteur escamoteur...

t'as essayé la méthode des cartons?
ca marche assez bien

l'ideal serait de faire examiner ce lecteur 
( si  le mac est sous garantie ca vaudrait SAV)


----------



## Fadasse (8 Décembre 2008)

Voilà, j'ai de la patience mais là j'ai atteint ma limite.
Ce soir j'ai donc commandé ceci avec 26$ de frais de port.

Ceci dit, j'ai réussi à le sortir ... avec ma carte d'identité (très fine et résistante) comme tremplin bloqueur 
Je m'explique : j'ai glissé la carte dans la fente, j'ai appuyé sur Eject puis j'ai basculé la carte pour bloquer le disque et j'ai alors de nouveau appuyé sur Eject ce qui a provoqué un mouvement de plus l'extérieur, suffisamment pour prendre délicatement le disque avec une pince ... pas très catholique cette méthode, j'en convient, mais au moins le disque est sorti ... enfin.

Mon PB n'est plus sous garantie depuis belle lurette malheureusement


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

gaffe avec les pinces ( ca raye)
ou alors en prendre des speciales , difficiles à trouver

( ou même bricolées avec ajout de feutrine ou avec ces feutrines autocollantes anti rayures de parquet pour pieds de meubles chaises etc)


----------



## oflorent (9 Décembre 2008)

Pour le changement, tu n'as plus qu'à aller ici pour le guide.

Je viens de changer mon DD, c'est la même démarche, sauf que tu changes ton super drive.
Il n'y a rien de compliqué, il faut prendre son temps.

Une petite remarque : il est indiqué dans le guide qu'il faut un tournevis TORX T6, pour les deux visses en haut du clavier à coté de l'écran.
En fait, sur mon PBG4 il s'agissait de deux visses alène de 1,5.


----------



## Fadasse (9 Décembre 2008)

T'inquiète pas pascalformac, je suis hypertrèsméga soigneux. Ma pince est déjà équipée avec du velours autocollant 

Merci oflorent pour ce lien hypertrèsméga utile et oh combien incontournable


----------



## Fadasse (28 Janvier 2009)

De démontage en démontage, ce matin j'ai trouvé qu'en fait le problème vient de la position du lecteur, hauteur ou largeur je ne sais pas. Je m'explique :

Si je lève le lecteur hors du châssis, le disque s'éjecte normalement. Dès que je remet tout en place, le disque ne s'éjecte pas. Du coup, j'ai acheté un graveur DL alors que le SD d'origine fonctionne très bien ... :rose:

N'y a t il pas un p'ti truc, une petite astuce que je ne respecte pas au montage ? Une position de pièce quelconque en façade du lecteur ?

J'ai bien regardé les photos sur iFixit et j'ai exactement la même position pour la barrette sur le côté gauche du graveur. Il semble bien que les pattes du graveur sont sous cette barrette. DE toute façon, en dessus ça ne passe pas.


----------



## arrakiss (8 Mars 2009)

Le pb m'arrive depuis hier, impossible d'electer le dvd qui est coincé dedans. Aucune es méthode n'a fonctionner. Quand j'appuie sur EJECT j'entend le lecteur faire un bruit comme quand on sort de vieille et.....rien. J'ai essayé toutes les techniques que j'ai pu trouver.


----------



## Fadasse (9 Mars 2009)

L'as tu démonté aussi avant que le pb n'arrive ?


----------



## arrakiss (10 Mars 2009)

Je l'ai jamais démonté.
Bienvenu il est plus sous garantie depuis 2 mois et on mannonce 90 euros pour une intervention APPLE (soit 1 heure de boulot) pour sortir un DVD.....cest un peu de la daub quand même.


----------

